

German Protests Against U.S. Spying Draw Thousands - 01PH
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-07-27/german-protests-against-u-s-spying-draw-thousands.html

======
junto
1000 here, 700 there. I'm surprised there were not more in a country that has
experienced the dangers of an extreme government spying on its own people.

